# Riviera Beach & Spa - Phase II Timeshare



## ginnylbs (Jun 8, 2008)

This is located in Capistrano California (2 bedroom - full kitchen )
Does anyone know if any of the 2 bedrooms are on the front with some sort of Ocean view?  I know the ocean is across the street and heard that some of the one bedrooms are on the front side  - but was wondering if any two bedrooms are on the front?

Is Pjhase II nicer - or laid out differently...any info would be helpful


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, We've traded into this 4 times with our Monarch Grand points. In phase II the 2 bd. do NOT have views, only the 1 bd. 
In phase I there are 2 bd. O.V though. Also, this is not Marriott/Hyatt quality. The location is nice but the units are situated sort of strange. The 2nd bd. (of the 2 bd. unit) does NOT have windows and has an acordian type folding door. Also, the 1 bd. O.V. did NOT have a window either. The "kitchen" was along the living room wall.


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 9, 2008)

sandesurf said:


> In phase II the 2 bd. do NOT have views, only the 1 bd.



Actually, some of the 2BRs do have ocean views.  Those units are on the 1st and 2nd floors.  The 2BRs on the 3rd and 4th floors do not have ocean views.

In phase II, the second bedrooms have twin beds in the units as opposed to the queen bed in phase I.  This is nice for families that have moderately older kids that don't want to share a bed.


----------



## rseaman30 (Jun 9, 2008)

djyamyam said:


> Actually, some of the 2BRs do have ocean views.  Those units are on the 1st and 2nd floors.  The 2BRs on the 3rd and 4th floors do not have ocean views.
> 
> In phase II, the second bedrooms have twin beds in the units as opposed to the queen bed in phase I.  This is nice for families that have moderately older kids that don't want to share a bed.



djyamyam is exactly correct.  Phase II does have ocean facing 2 bedroom units on the first and second floors.  However, the ocean is not as easily viewed from the first floor units.  The two bedroom ocean view units are tied to the Riviera Sunset plans.  First floor is for Sunday check-in and second floor is for Friday check-in.  The hill facing 2 bedroom units are tied to the Sea Breeze plans.

Hope this helps.
rs.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 9, 2008)

Summery of views at Riviera Beach & Riviera Shores TS:

*Riviera Beach & Spa:*
-All the rooms in Phase 1 of the Beach have ocean views.( all high enough to see the ocean)

-All the one bedrooms in Phase 2 have ocean views. ( some may be on the ground floor and not be able to see the ocean)

-Some of the 2 bedrooms in Phase 2 face the ocean and some the hill.

*Riviera Shores:*
-All the one bedroom in Riviera Shores have ocean views. ( all high enough to see the ocean)

-None of the two bedrooms in Riviera Shores have ocean views. 

Hope that helps

PS 
Riviera Beach & Spa #1 and  Riviera Shores TS were built with the ground floor parking so the "first" floor in these buildings are all off the ground.  
Riviera Beach & Spa #2 was built with the first floor on ground level, so any rooms on ground level have an obstructed view of the ocean. ( IMHO, the units in Phase 2 are much nicer than the units in Phase 1, but the views can make a big difference in your vacation experience. )

PSS  Moving this to the western US board since not a question about buying or selling


----------



## ginnylbs (Jun 9, 2008)

*Thanks All - you really are awesome*

I appreciate this comprehensive info and have copied it for future reference.  It is nice to know about a resort before you go in ordfer to try and get the best unit.   It doesn't always work out - but knowledge about the areas and resorts makes the vacation experience better.  I appreciate all of the answers in this thread!!  Good info.


----------

